# Reserve MP



## 63 Delta (27 May 2004)

What exactly is the job of an Reserve MP? How much of a difference is it from the Reg Force MPs? Are they able to arrest and act as Police Officer as well? Or are they just to provide security? I looked on a reserve MP site but it doesnt give much information on there role. Is it harder to get into a reserve MP unit then it is to get into a reserve infantry or armoured unit?


----------



## D-n-A (27 May 2004)

As far as I know, Reserve MPs can not arrest people, since they are not Law Enforment officers, the Reg Force MPs are, and they can arrest people. 


Thats about the best I can do for you, just wait untill one of the MPs on the boards finds this, an fills you in.


----------



## girlfiredup (27 May 2004)

521, try contacting an MP unit close to you and speaking to someone there or go view the videos they have on the trade at the CFRC.  I haven‘t seen the video myself but I did speak to someone at the MP Platoon unit here in Ottawa and he was very helpful.  

Also to be able to get into a Res MP unit, you have to be "invited" is what I was told.  They will want to interview you first.  I don‘t know if that is standard for all units but that is how they operate here in Ottawa.


----------



## Jeff Boomhouwer (27 May 2004)

They open your locker in Meaford with a pair of bolt cutters when you loose your key.


----------



## 1feral1 (27 May 2004)

Reserve MPs have the same arresting powers as a bloke working at 7-11. A Citizen‘s arrest.

Regular Force MPs have ‘peace officer status‘ and arresting powers Canada wide, and are classed as ‘police officers‘, having the same powers of arrest as RCMP and regional/city police. At least it was like that 10 yrs ago, and I cant see that changing.

Regular Force Military Police also have a badge with a number too, similar to the RCMP.

So, there is a big difference.

Reserve Military police do have a role, and it can range from establishing PW cages, to marking routes for convoys, but in reality these are common duties to both Regular and Reserve MPs.

MPs have many roles besides the power of arrest.

I think the only lophole may be when a Reserve MP gets onto a ‘Class C callout‘( not a class B or Class B ‘A‘). This may change his status but only for the duraction of teh Class C, again i might be wrong here.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## ZipperHead (27 May 2004)

You see, you learn something new every day. I was unaware of the difference between Res MP‘s and Reg Force MP‘s. As it is, my dealings with MP‘s has been few and far between (thankfully), but there is a guy where I work who used to be a Res MP before he became a Crewman, so maybe I‘ll talk to him next week, and help y‘all out if there isn‘t any breaking news on this subject before then.

AL


----------



## Pikache (28 May 2004)

Also in wrong forum.


----------



## Infanteer (28 May 2004)

In the US Army, the job of the reserve MP is to lose the moral highground by being retarded with your digital camera...

...

sorry, couldn‘t resist.


----------



## MP 811 (28 May 2004)

hmmmmmmmmm, where do I start.  Wesley is right in his post.  Reserve MP‘s are strictly field soldiers.  They are tasked with POW and route signing, that kind of stuff.  Reserve MP‘s do not get badges are are cannot arrest under the definition of a peace officer in the Criminal code.  Their arrest powers falls under the citizens arrest clause.  There is an exception to that though.  ARAF MP‘s or air reserve MPs do get badges and take the same QL courses as us reg force types.  When they are engaged in their duties, they carry the badge and have all the bells and whistles like us.  The only difference is at the end of the day, they must return all the gear, including their badges. Army reserve MP‘s have their own QL courses and as such, are not trained to the same standard as regular force MP‘s.

The regular force MP‘s can be employed in guardhouses across Canada doing domestic style policing. i.e. traffic accidents, assaults, domestics...whatnot, or they can be employed within the various filed MP platoons.  There are also embassy tours with the MSGU units across the world.  Domestic policing operations can vary from base to base.  Some bases are busy and some are very slow!  Hope this helps!


----------



## 63 Delta (28 May 2004)

Right on, thanks for all the replies everybody. That sure helped out. And sorry about the wrong forum, its sometimes hard to figure out the proper place to post your topic.


----------



## Pte.Spears (27 Aug 2004)

I just started as a reserve MP and dont know much yet, but is it possible for a reserve MP to provide security to an embassy with the Military Security Guard Unit?


----------



## MP 811 (29 Aug 2004)

no.....................you'd have to fight off all the reg force types that kill each other for the MSGU postings.....


----------



## Bert (12 Sep 2004)

There are those that say reserve MPs are responsible for a fraction of Tim Horton's revenues.


----------



## Southby (13 Sep 2004)

what about the RCMP? Actually, any police or quazi police type organization..... IMHO


----------



## Poppa (13 Sep 2004)

It's all hearsay about the Ti.....
Sorry, Got some Boston Cream on my key..
Damn it now I've spilled my DD

Cheers


----------



## Scott (13 Sep 2004)

At least the redhats now are issued with a sense of humor ;D


----------



## Blackhorse7 (4 Dec 2004)

I'm not quite sure I got issued the same sense of humour that MP's do... and coming from a former CF member and a current RCMP member of 7 years, the Tim Horten jokes are a little old.  You find me a Timmies anywhere near a CF base, and it's just as full of infanteers, crewman, and every other trade under the sun.  Don't open you're mouth to shove that Timbit in, until you've walked a mile in that officer's shoes, and done or seen some of the things he may have had to that shift.


----------



## Donut (5 Dec 2004)

Well said, Blackhorse.

I work in a small BC town, and we fight over patient transfers to the bustling metropolis of Kamloops or 100 Mile House;  there's good coffee there.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (5 Dec 2004)

Hoorah, Paramedtech...

It's nice to hear a voice of support every now and then.   I've been with a crew before that had attended some of our more gruesome MVA's.   Had to do CPR on a dude that dropped in front of his son in a bus with the EHS crew.   They were a good bunch.   Professional, right there with advice when needed or required... just top notch.   He (the patient), of course didn't make it, but the EHS members on scene were gold...


----------



## Donut (5 Dec 2004)

Thanks, we try.

Kudo's to the RC's, too, you guys up in PG don't have a job I envy.

All that being said, I did name my rottwieler Donut.

What else do you call a dog whose parents are a cop and paramedic?

 8)


----------



## Blackhorse7 (5 Dec 2004)

Danish?   ;D


----------



## m_a_c (5 Dec 2004)

Muffin....theres a great name for a Rottie LOL...just kidding


----------



## Blackhorse7 (5 Dec 2004)

That's a good one too... Muffin!  KILL!!

Has a nice ironic ring to it...


----------



## Donut (6 Dec 2004)

Timbit was the alternative, but he got too big.


----------



## Poppa (9 Dec 2004)

Wow,
Caused a commotion with my self-depreciating humour...guess I'll stick to listening to everyother trade make fun of us. Seriously if we can't poke fun at our own image then we've become the very tight asses people think we are.

On that note here are some things I've learned to be true:
1.Your TC vest does not guarantee visibility
2. If you have to ask yourself or your jeepteam partner if you need another sign....you do
3. Traffic will roll past your TCP as soon as you start to eat/go to the bathroom
4. A cross country short cut will get you lost or stuck or both
5. as a MP, everybody knows your job and will not hesitate to tell you you're doing it wrong
6. If a signing task requires 4hrs to do, the packet crosses the start point in 2
7. a staple gun will never have a staple in it the first time you use it
8. Your jeep team is only organized when you first load it
9. The only place in the harbour that is warm, dry and has no bugs is the CP...and you can't go in there
10. Your route signing will never be good enough
11. The helicopter recce task will only come up when you're out of the biv
12. MP's were always tougher and had more fun and were better respected in the "good old days"
13. TC gear on a sunny day magnifies the heat x3
14. TC gear on a cold day does nothing
15. If you know the way and don't refer to your map....you will get lost
16. there will be no traffic when it's your turn to do radar
17. When traffic does come...nobody speeds.

Just some observations. I tried to leave out the ones that some folks may take umbrage to.

Cheers


----------



## m_a_c (9 Dec 2004)

Poppa, those are so true...


----------



## MP 811 (10 Dec 2004)

Poppa said:
			
		

> as a MP, everybody knows your job and will not hesitate to tell you you're doing it wrong



LOL...............now THAT is funny.........................and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO true!


----------



## Dissident (1 Feb 2005)

521,
      Please feel free to give me a call at 604-666-4031. I am responsible for recruiting reserve MP's in your area.

The closest MP unit is in Richmond. Some people commute from as far as chilliwack, but Harrison Hot springs would make you the most dedicated applicant so far.

I am very gratefull for the slew of accurate info I keep reading from people like MP 811. But things are changing quickly around here, so please call me for the latest accurate info.

Army reserve MP's do not get peace officer status, and chances are this wont change. But now our training includes a law enforcement module, as to better serve our reg force MP's when we augment them.


----------



## MPSHIELD (2 Feb 2005)

Dissident , I thought YOU were our most dedicated applicant. I guess I was wrong. 

521-I'm sure we could get some carpooling arrangements as we have 2 guys in out PL out in the Chilliwack area. Just a thought.


----------



## CBH99 (2 Feb 2005)

Forgive me for being ignorant towards the specifics of this trade, especially in terms of the army reserve...but...if reserve military police officers are just now being provided a law enforcement module within their training - what the hell were they doing before?  I know reserve military police officers don't have peace officer status (Why is that, anyways?) - so if a reserve MP doesn't have peace officer status - what do they do?  Do they have peace officer status when working full-time, or on deployment?  How does this work??


----------



## garb811 (2 Feb 2005)

Briefly, MP have four main roles:   Law Enforcement Ops, Security Ops, Detention Ops and Mobility Support Ops.   Militia MP focus on the last three as the decision was made to not train them to Reg Force standards, possibly due to the length of time of our QL3, although ARAF members do complete the Reg Force course.   A small number of Militia MP have also completed it but they are the exception rather than the rule.

In order to be considered a Peace Office you need to meet the criteria laid down in Sect 2 of the Criminal Code, in this instance being appointed "Military Police" under Sect 156 of the NDA.   Militia MP do not normally meet the standards and other criteria required to be appointed under Sect 156, so most fail the standard to be considered a Peace Officer while conducting their duties.     Having said that, there are some Militia MP who are appointed under Sect 156 however these are generally retired Reg Force pers who have very specific criteria they must meet to retain the appointment.


----------



## chris the merc (13 May 2008)

I have also heard that in order to be a reserve MP, you DO NOT have to have a police foundations diploma. How true is this?


----------



## Poppa (13 May 2008)

No you don't need a police foundations diploma to be a Reserve MP.


----------



## rishi65 (25 Mar 2010)

Hi all, I am new to the forum, and while I realize this topic may be out of date, but I felt that this information from the National Defense Act and the Criminal Code of Canada might be helpful.
I am currently looking for a spot as an MP or MPO in a reserve capacity (I do have a 4 year degree). I have come to appreciate this board, as it provides excellent first hand information in many situations.
But I digress, for your consideration, two sections, from the aforementioned Code and Act: 

(From the Criminal Code of Canada)

“peace officer” includes
(g) officers and non-commissioned members of the Canadian Forces who are
(i) appointed for the purposes of section 156 of the National Defence Act, or
(ii) employed on duties that the Governor in Council, in regulations made under the National Defence Act for the purposes of this paragraph, has prescribed to be of such a kind as to necessitate that the officers and non-commissioned members performing them have the powers of peace officers;

(From the National Defense Act)

Powers of military police
156. Officers and non-commissioned members who are appointed as military police *under regulations for the purposes of this section may*
(a) detain or arrest without a warrant any person who is subject to the Code of Service Discipline, regardless of the person’s rank or status, who has committed, is found committing, is believed on reasonable grounds to be about to commit or to have committed a service offence or who is charged with having committed a service offence; and
(b) exercise such other powers for carrying out the Code of Service Discipline as are prescribed in regulations made by the Governor in Council.


Baring the words "under regulations" having some major exclusionary component, from these excerpts it looks like all MP's and MPO's, whether in a reserve capacity or not, are considered to be peace officers under the Criminal Code. *Whether or not this is actually the case in practice, I have no idea, and simply posted this for the consideration of the experts* who have already been very helpful herein. Maybe it's something that changed since this thread was current?
I defer to the experts from here on.

Kind Regards-


----------



## Dissident (26 Mar 2010)

Keep reading the forum.

Being a member of the Military Police trade and being appointed Military Police with credentials are, as of right now, two different things.


----------



## garb811 (26 Mar 2010)

Both of these references need to be read in conjunction with Queen's Regulations and Orders 22.02(2) which states:



> The following persons are appointed for the purposes of section 156 of the National Defence Act:
> 
> (a) every officer posted to an established position to be employed on military police duties, and
> 
> ...



Hope that explains it for you.


----------



## rishi65 (26 Mar 2010)

"(a) every officer posted to an established position to be employed on military police duties, and"

I apologize if I have interpreted this incorrectly, but in conjunction with the NDA and the CC, does this imply that all MPO's have peace officer status?

I really appreciate the posting of that information, certainly makes this clearer.

Regards-


----------



## garb811 (27 Mar 2010)

No.  

Most, if not all, Reserve MPO do not meet the standard as they do not meet the requirements of the last line of the reference I provided.  You can't just pick and choose the portions of the references which you like, you need to read them in their entirety.


----------



## rishi65 (27 Mar 2010)

Missed the 'and' on the end. Sometimes subsections A, B and C of section XXX refer to individual things, and are not always connected, hence my missing the 'and' at the end of subsection 'a'


----------

